# From Our Health reporter/Hypnosis May Help Children..



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Google- Hypnosis may help children with chronic stomach pain - Press TV http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/150732-google-hypnosis-may-help-children-with-chronic-stomach-pain-press-tv/page__pid__858544#entry858544


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for posting - I speak with many parents who have found hypnotherapy helpful - the IBS Audio Program 60 for Children ages 8-14, which helps also with getting the child back to school and eliminates pain, anxiety and motility issues. Any questions, happy to help!


----------

